# Thinking about buying a 1999 Mercedes C280 Sport



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone care to rattle off the reasons i should NOT be thinking about buying this car today ?

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/1075926124.html


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

it's a Mercedes?


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> it's a Mercedes?


Um, yeah 

It drives great, it feels pretty quick, has 4 doors, and he's willing to take one of my lowball offers. Looks like I may have found another resident for my driveway


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

question #1: how many miles on that pig?
question #2: exactly how fast do you need to make/serve chicken wings? (sorry, couldn't resist--that douche that was giving you a hard time in the other thread really got under my nerves).


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

163,000 miles.

Yeah.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

hts said:


> question #1: how many miles on that pig?
> question #2: exactly how fast do you need to make/serve chicken wings? (sorry, couldn't resist--that douche that was giving you a hard time in the other thread really got under my nerves).


at least EVERYONE seems to realize he is a douche :rofl:

It's got 160K on it but it ran great. I need to change the EGR valve to smooth the idle back out but if you didn't know the car shouldn't have that slight vibration I think most people wouldn't even realize there was a problem. It is clean-clean-clean, I'm getting ready to take the wife back so she can drive it. See you in a couple days :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

dayam, player--i'm not sure if i'm gonna want you to chauffeur me around the finer places tampa has to offer in your rover or your benz.

:bigpimp:


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

hts said:


> dayam, player--i'm not sure if i'm gonna want you to chauffeur me around the finer places tampa has to offer in your rover or your benz.
> 
> :bigpimp:


Ironic that you would call me "player" @ 4:20 :str8pimpi


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

after you buy the benz, i really think you should see if you can score a bentley on the cheap. i'm guessing donte stallworth might be looking to unload his pretty quick...


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

hts said:


> after you buy the benz, i really think you should see if you can score a bentley on the cheap. i'm guessing donte stallworth might be looking to unload his pretty quick...


:rofl:

I just bought it for $4K

I think next I want to find a deal on a Ferrari


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

mercedes from sometime between 94 to 04 (if not more) has been known as the dark ages for mercedes' quality control. it's a hit or a miss. it use to be a few mercedes was bad but in that time, it was more like a norm.

it wasn't until recently mercedes has brought back quality and over engineering back into their cars.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

chivas said:


> mercedes from sometime between 94 to 04 (if not more) has been known as the dark ages for mercedes' quality control. it's a hit or a miss. it use to be a few mercedes was bad but in that time, it was more like a norm.
> 
> it wasn't until recently mercedes has brought back quality and over engineering back into their cars.


Then this was a good one. Clean carfax, the drive is super tight, and like the rover it seems by the interiopr condition no children or pets were involved :thumbup:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Just Bryce said:


> Then this was a good one. Clean carfax, the drive is super tight, and like the rover it seems by the interiopr condition no children or pets were involved :thumbup:


go for it then. i personally prefer the c230 kompressor since you can tweak the supercharger (change the pulley).

it's a shame though. i really really like the mercedes' looks in their crappy era though i've always liked their older S600 (93ish?). the square tough guy look... like the RR you just got. i love it.

btw, can you pm me the going price for a 93 diamante wagon (if they even have them on the auctions)? i'm thinking about flipping it and getting something more 4x4 for the crappy weather we get here in NJ. thanks!


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

chivas said:


> go for it then. i personally prefer the c230 kompressor since you can tweak the supercharger (change the pulley).
> 
> it's a shame though. i really really like the mercedes' looks in their crappy era though i've always liked their older S600 (93ish?). the square tough guy look... like the RR you just got. i love it.
> 
> btw, can you pm me the going price for a 93 diamante wagon (if they even have them on the auctions)? i'm thinking about flipping it and getting something more 4x4 for the crappy weather we get here in NJ. thanks!


I'll see if I can get one of the ladys to print me out a sale sheet after the auction on Thursday. I will tell you this, the bargains are to be had in luxury vehicles right now, and boats. I'm poking around for a suitable fishing machine and when my FIL realizes what he spent versus what I will spend he's gonna be pissed :rofl:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

6 Brit said:


> it's a Mercedes?


hate to tell ya but pecking order is (for non-sports cars):
Mercedes
BMW
Audi

and for those with sports cars:
Porsche
Mercedes
BMW
Audi


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

chivas said:


> hate to tell ya but pecking order is (for non-sports cars):
> Mercedes
> BMW
> Audi
> ...


I've still got an eye out for a Porsche. Have a look around at what people are willing to sacrifice their luxury toys for right now, it's unreal


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Just Bryce said:


> Anyone care to rattle off the reasons i should NOT be thinking about buying this car today ?
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/ctd/1075926124.html


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I owned a C280, a 1999 in fact.

It was in the shop more times than our 1998 Chrysler Minivan. :eeps:

Ask them if the crankshaft pulley has exploded yet?

Ask them if the car has random failure to operate certain electrical items, such as, say, closing the sunroof?

Ask them if the car has had replacement suspension components after 40,000 miles?

Ask them...Oh, never mind.

Please, for the love of Mike, don't tell me you bought this car.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

chivas said:


> hate to tell ya but pecking order is (for non-sports cars):
> Mercedes
> BMW
> Audi
> ...


not to my seat of pants understanding

every mercedes I have driven is crap...and I have driven quite a few trust.

Porsche as the top sports car yes...mercedes are no where near as fun to drive or fast on an actual race track as a BMW (im talking stock here)

and Audi's are well just boring and ugly as far as I am concerned

I also would put Audi over BMW in luxury

but hey what do I know? I am just a girl. I am sure you found this information somewhere reputable? like car and driver or something hehe :dunno:

All this being said my buddy Spot has that same Mercedes and it has lasted him a long time...one problem with them, the brakes are not enough when going fast to handle the weight of the car for very long


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

I <3 this car :bigpimp:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

6 Brit said:


> not to my seat of pants understanding
> 
> every mercedes I have driven is crap...and I have driven quite a few trust.
> 
> ...


i didn't find this information on car and driver but from around the world.

every nation's leader is being driven in a what? mercedes/maybach. that pretty much says it all when it comes to pecking order.

the e30 m3 is actually built because of the 16v.

mercedes took the luxury road while bmw took the sporty lane. mercedes did the smart move; it's easier to build a sports car than to build a luxury brand. look at the amg division. i would much rather drive any amg than a M car. they may not handle as well as a M but that's only noticed if you're on a track and even then, both cars can be tuned to be equal. i doubt the new M3 can be bought in a dealer and driven to the track directly and still be competitive. it's gotten fat and pudgy.

just because you're a girl doesn't mean you don't know about cars. i just see things differently.

audi/vw is pretty crappy. gf's 07 jetta with 27,900 miles and check engine light is on. POS....


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

chivas said:


> i didn't find this information on car and driver but from around the world.
> 
> every nation's leader is being driven in a what? mercedes/maybach. that pretty much says it all when it comes to pecking order.
> 
> ...


You know what I like best about this car ? It reminds me of the connected feeling I got driving my E30's. The L6 is a big luxo sled, the Range Rover is very nice, but not the sportiest ride :rofl: The C280s is very connected, 195hp pushes the car well, the ride is very quiet, and overall the cary is very nice looking


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Im glad you are enjoying it!! That's what matters most!


----------

